# الجن



## mina1 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام لكم يا احبائى

خطر لى سؤال فجاءة وانا فى المنتدى وهو

هل الجن مخلوق موجود ؟

سؤال يتسائلة كثير من الناس ارجو منكم النقاش فى هذا الموضوع مع اثبات دلائل وشكرا


----------



## ميرنا (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*اهلا بيك يا مينا اول مشاركه ليك جامده ومحتاجه حوار كبير بس الاول هنقل للموضوع للعام*


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*ممكن تعريف الجن؟ حتى نعرف عن اي كيان بنتكلم*


----------



## mina1 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اسأل عن هذا المخلوق هل موجود ام لا وهل هو يوجد منهم أخيار ام اشرار

ولكن انا لا اعرف غير تعريف واحد انه من الارواح كما يقال وشكرا


----------



## mina1 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

ما لكم يا احبائى لا ارى أرائكم الموضوع مش عجبكم ولا ايه 

انا فتحت هذا الموضوع للنقاش فيه وانا لا ارى اى نقاش وشكرا


----------



## Scofield (25 أكتوبر 2006)

مفيش حاجة أسمها جن غير فى الخرافات زى ألف ليلة و ليلة و الأسلام
اللى موجود
الشياطين وهى الملائكة التى تتبع الشيطان الكبير "أبليس" والتى سقطت معه
الأرواح الشريرة و هى أرواح البشر الذين ماتو على خطيتهم بدون توبة ولم يتتبعو الله ولكنهم تتبعو الشياطين


----------



## dark111 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ريمون بلاش تدخل الاسلام في اي حاجه وتقعد تشتم


----------



## Scofield (26 أكتوبر 2006)

dark111 قال:


> ريمون بلاش تدخل الاسلام في اي حاجه وتقعد تشتم




وهو الجن مش فى الأسلام برده ولا أنا جايب كلام من عندى:t33: :t33:


----------



## mina1 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام و النعمة

مع احترامى لك اخ ريمون انا لا اتكلم عن الارواح البشرية او الملائكة او الشياطين بل اتكلم عن الجن و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*بصراحة لحد الان لم تحدد معنى الجن لكي نتناقش به*
*فانت لم تضع اي حدود لماهية الجن!*

*اذا قصدك الجن الارواح النجسة و ما شابه فنعم موجودة اما اذا تقصد بالجن شئ اخر فياريت توضح!*


----------



## mina1 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

انا معك اخى ماى روك لنفرض ان الجن منهم مثلا ما يعبد الله ومنهم اخيار

فما رأيك أخى ماى روك وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

mina1 قال:


> انا معك اخى ماى روك لنفرض ان الجن منهم مثلا ما يعبد الله ومنهم اخيار
> 
> فما رأيك أخى ماى روك وشكرا


 

الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا عن الارواح الشريرة التابعة للشيطان و هذا في مواقع مختلفة منها عندما شفى السيد المسيح الانسان المسكون بالارواح


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الموضوع الجيد يا مينا 1  ان الجن مخلوقات موجوده و عايشة معانة ولا كن في بعد اخر مش البشر مخلوقين من توراب و الملايكة مخلوقه من نور ولاكن الجن مخلوق من نار وللجن سمات قريبة من سماة البشر كالجواز و التعبد و الديانه لهم مدن و بلاد  و حكم و يتميزو بطول العمر و الحكم الملكي القبلي و منهم المسيحيين و مسلمين و ديانات اخري +++


----------



## ماهر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

العقرب ماهو مصدر معلوماتك عن الجن ؟؟!!


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز ماهر هل انت لم تسمع بالمدارس الروحانية و الجمعيات الرحانية في مصر و العالم و لهم مواقع و كتب  متاحة للجميع علي الملائ اذا طبت يمكنني ارسال المتاح منها و الله الموفق+++


----------



## ماهر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اسمع عنها ومن اسمها يتعاملون مع الروح

والروح  ممكن تكون روح انسان ميت 

والا روح الميت هي الشيطان او الجان 

بس سؤالي ليك هل يمكن رؤية صورة الجن على حقيقته 

ام يتجسد ياريت تجيب اذا كان لك علم بالامر


----------



## mina1 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة

الى الاخ الملك العقرب يبدو ان معلوماتك عن الجن كثيرة و نريد ان نفهم أكثر فيبدو ان الحوار معك شيق و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الموضوع الجيد يا مينا 1 ان الجن مخلوقات موجوده و عايشة معانة ولا كن في بعد اخر مش البشر مخلوقين من توراب و الملايكة مخلوقه من نور ولاكن الجن مخلوق من نار وللجن سمات قريبة من سماة البشر كالجواز و التعبد و الديانه لهم مدن و بلاد و حكم و يتميزو بطول العمر و الحكم الملكي القبلي و منهم المسيحيين و مسلمين و ديانات اخري +++


 
منين ليك المعلومات هذه؟ من القرأن؟


----------



## ماجنيتو (29 أكتوبر 2006)

يجماعة انا عاوز معلومات اكتر عن الموضوع دة ممكن وبحب اشكر الملك العقرب علي مجهوداتة الجبارة


----------



## ماجنيتو (29 أكتوبر 2006)

وشكر خاص للزعيم


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعة بطلو تخلف بقى الجن ده أسم مأخوذ من أساطير الزراديشتية و الديانات القديمة الوثنية
وملهاش دعوة بعالم الواقع ومع أحترامى للأخ اللى بيقول بيروح مراكز روحانيات معلش بقى دول عالم مخرفة و بيستهبلو هما شافو فين الجن و الخرافات دى وبعدين هو معقولة ربنا يخلق مخلوقات شريرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: 
ربنا خلق الملائكة ثم تمردو جزء كبير منهم عليه بقيادة رئيس الملائكة الذى أسمه شيطان
وكان أسم شيطان بمعنى جميل حتى فعل الخطأ و أصبح الشيطان أسم قبيح لانه يعادى الله
و الشياطين هم أتباع الشيطان الكبير رئيس الملائكة الساقط
أما الأرواح الشريرة فهى ارواح البشر الخطاة الذين ماتو على خطأهم و لم يتوبو أو يفعلو صلاحا فى دنياهم
ومفيش حاجة أسمها جن و لو حد عنده أثبات يجيب بس يجيب صور مأخوذة لهم من العالم الآخر
وطبعا ده بعينه هو الخيال العلمى:t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## ماهر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

يعني المتمردين من الملائكة شياطين 

والارواح الشريرة ارواح الغير مؤمنين 

طيب من اقوى الملاك ام الملا المتمرد الذي اصبح شيطان

والارواح الشريرة هل تتجول في الكون


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر;114042 قال:
			
		

> يعني المتمردين من الملائكة شياطين
> 
> والارواح الشريرة ارواح الغير مؤمنين
> 
> ...




رئيس الملائكة كان قائدهم كما يذكر الكتاب المقدس و القرآن و فى الكتابين ذكر أنه تمرد على الله و تكبر عليه مع أختلاف القصة فى الكتابين ولكن أتفقو على أنه تمرد على الله و أصبح عدوه بعدما عاقبه اللهو أسقطه من الجنة
الأقوى طبعا هو الله و أى شخص أو ملاك مع الله هو قوى لان الله يعطينا قوة أكبر من قوتنا
أما الذى يستخدم قوته هو بدون الله فهو ضعيف لان قوته محدودة 
كذلك الملائكة التى تعبد الله أقوى من الملائكة الساقطة لان الملائكة الذين يعبدون الله يستمدون قوتهم منه و هو يقويهم أما الملائكة التى سقطت و أتبعت الشيطان فهى ضعيفة لان قوتها محدودة و تستمد قوتها من مخلوق قوته ضعيفة و محدودة
أما بخصوص الأرواح الشريرة فأجابتى لك 
أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يتحركو دون السماح من الله حتى الشياطين نفسها لا تتحرك دون سماح من الله
لان الله يدافع عن محبيه و مطيعيه و الذين يؤمنون به
أما التارك وصايا الله ولا توجد محبة الله الصادقة فى قلبه و أيمانه ضعيف ولا يعمل بالذى أوصاه الله به
فهذا هو الذى يكون من السهل أن تأذيه هذه الأرواح الشريرة و الشياطين و يمكن أن تدخل بداخله
كماحدث و يحدث و سيحدث


----------



## ماهر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

حسنا لكن في الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد

ان الشيطان حينما حاول اغراء المسيح عرض عليه الممالك

فهل لديه سلطة عطاء

متى اصحاح 4 
"8 ثم اخذه ايضا ابليس الى جبل عال جدا واراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها. [size=-2]9[/size] وقال له اعطيك هذه جميعها ان خررت وسجدت لي."

ممكن توضيح

ام كانت فقط مجرد حالة اغراء كاذبة من الشيطان
"


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر;114057 قال:
			
		

> حسنا لكن في الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد
> 
> ان الشيطان حينما حاول اغراء المسيح عرض عليه الممالك
> 
> ...




لا مش حكاية عطاء أو غير عطاء ولا حكاية قوة دى أسمها رشوة
الشيطان لما جرب السيد المسيح حتى يبعده عن الهدف الذى جاء لاجله المسيح و أراد أن يجرب قوة الله و تنفيذ وعوده ولكن لغبائه لم يعلم أن الذى أمامه هو صورة الله المتجسد وهذا دليل على أن الشيطان لا يستطيع الوصول لفكر الله
أما بخصوص أغرائه هذا فهو يستطيع لانه كما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن الشيطان رئيس هذا الدهر
أى أنه يملك الأرض بسبب تابعيه من البشر الذين يبيعون حياتهم و أموالهم له
ولكن الله هو ملك كل الكون 
ولذلك تجد الشيطان يحاول أن يغرى كل الناس بالأمور الدنيوية وهذا الأمر متفق عليه من الكتاب المقدس و القرآن
حيث نجد أن الشيطان يمكن أن يغرى الأنسان بالأموال أو المرأة أو السلطة أو أى شئ دنيوي يحبه الأنسان لدرجة العبادة
هل فهمت هذا التوضيح أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماهر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب كيف يدخل الشيطان لجسم الانسان 

مش شيء صعب تصديقه واثباته


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> طيب كيف يدخل الشيطان لجسم الانسان
> 
> مش شيء صعب تصديقه واثباته



نعم أيه هو اللى صعب تصديقه هو أنا جايب حاجة من عندى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده من الكتاب المقدس و من القرآن و الواقع ولو كذبت كل دول يبقى أنت مش مؤمن بأى حاجة خالص


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

وبعدين مش برده الشيطان روح ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا روح والروح ليست مادية حتى يعترضها أى شئ مادى فهمت


----------



## ماهر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

لا والله ما فهمت الي اعرفه انه للانسان روح خاصة به اعطته الحياة 

والشيطان مخلوق له هيئة ما نورانية 

فكيف سيدخل لجسد اثبت العلم الحديث انه يتأثر 

بالكائنات المتناهية في الصغر فلذا يمرض 

وبعدم كون الشحنة الكهربائية متساوية لذا يصرع 

وان كان الدخول حقيقي فما هو اثباته اليوم 

دون اقوال الكتب الدينية 

ولا حظ انا لاانكر وجود الشيطان وودوره 

ولكن انكر دخوله في جسد الناس 

فهل من دليل عليه سوى القول


----------



## elsadawey (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الموضوع الجيد يا مينا 1 أحب أقول لكل الأخوه اللي مزجوا الامور ولخبطوها ان الموضوع بسيط جدا قبل ما يخلق ربنا أدم كان في مخلوقات عاشت علي الارض وليها حضارة وكونوا شعوب وقبائل وعاشوا حياة تقريبا زي الحياة اللي احنا البشر بنعيشها اليوم يعني كان ليهم شعوب وثقافه وعلم ويمكن كمان كانت حضارتهم دي اكثر تقدم من حضارتنا والله أعلي وأعلم المهم المخلوقات دي كانت هي اللي بنسميها الجن والجن كان ليهم رسل وانبياء وكتب سماوية وتعاليم دينيه زينا بالظبط المهم ان الجن عاشوا علي قد ما قدر الله لهم ان يعيشوا الي ان وصل كفرهم وظلمهم وطغيانهم حد كبير وفسدو في الارض وسفكو الدماء وانتشرت وكثرت الحروب فقام الرب بارسال جيوش من الملائكه لحربهم وقتلهم وطردهم الي الصحاري (جمع صحراء )والكهوف والي الجزر والمناطق النائية ولحد يومنا دا الجن موجود علي الارض وليهم مساكنهم وليهم بيوتهم لكن الفرق الوحيد بينا وبينهم انهم عايشين في عالم من بعدين علي عكس عالم البشر اللي احنا عايشين فيه اللي هو عبارة عن عالم ثلاثي الابعاد ولا يمكن ابدا ان العالمين الثنائي الابعاد والثلاثي الابعاد يلتقوا ابدا يعني ممكن الجن يكونوا في نفس المكان اللي احنا فيه بالظبط لكن لاختلاف العوالم والابعاد بينا احنا ما بنشوفهمش ولا هما بيشوفونا لكن لن علمهم وقوتهم اكتر مننا بكتير فهما بيقدروا يشوفونا ويراقبونا دا لان علمهم دلهم علي مناطق منها يقدروا يعدوا الي عالمنا الثلاثي الابعاد مما يتيح لهم القدرة علي مراقبتنا واحنا طبعا مستحيل اننا نشوفهم الا لو هما اتمثلوا لنا في صوره ما اللي بيها نشوفهم بيها ومن قدراتهم العجيبه وأعجبهم علي الاطلاق هي موضوع التمثل والتجسد يعني ممكن يتشكلوا في اي صوره عايزينها زي قط مثلا او كلب او في هيئه بشريه ودا لانهم اقوي مننا واعلم مننا اما موضوع ان ابليس كان من الملائكه وقاد تمرد علي الرب اعتقد ان دا كلام مش صحيح اطلاقا لان الرب خلق الملائكه مسلوبي الاراده يعني خلقهم بس لخدمته وعبادته وليس لهم اراده حره او زي ما بنقول عليها free will لان الملائكه خلقوا فقط لاطاعة الله وعبادته فقط لا غير وهم لا يعصون الله ابدا 
لكن ابليس او الشيطان زي ما بتقولوا كان من اهل الجن اللي انا حكيت عنهم وكان عابد جدا جدا ووصل لمرحلة من العباده وحب الله والايمان اهلته ان الرب يرفعه للسموات ويعطيه مكانه تكاد تقارب مكانة الملائكه ودا كنوع من المكافأه لايمانه الشديد بالله لكن بعد ما خلق ربنا ادم دبت الغيره في نفس ابليس وغار من ادم لما حس ان ربنا فضل ادم علي الملائكه وعلي المؤمنين من الجن وولاه برعاية خاصه وخلقه الرب بيده من طين فغار ابليس لانه مخلوق من نار وقال للرب ازاي تخلي ادم افضل مني وانت خالقني من نار وهو من طين ولما انتهي الرب من خلق ادم ونفخ فيه من روحه امر الملائكة والجن المؤمنين بالسجود لأدم فاطاع الملائكة طبعا لانهم مسيرين وليسوا مخيرين وكذلك سجد المؤمنين من الجن إلا ابليس رفض وكابر وابي ان يسجد لأدم لاعتقاده بانه خير من ادم ولذلك طرد من الجنه وطرد من رحمة الله وكل وظيفته دلوقت يا جماعه انه يوسوس بالشر لبني ادم كلهم من ابناء ادم وسيظل هذا عمله الا انت تقوم الساعه وتنتهي الحياة علي الارض وننتقل الي السموات ليحاسبنا الرب علي اعمالنا في الدنيا وهنا نلاحظ ان الانسان خلق من طين الارض وترابها والجن خلقوا من نار والملائكة خلقوا من نور فهم مخلوقات نورانية وارجو ان تتقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي ليكم 
والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## mina1 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة

الى الاخ الكريم(elsadawey) اشكرك على هذا الرد الرائع و المنطقى و لكن عندى سوأل

هل الجن يوجد من منهم طيب أو شرير؟


----------



## elsadawey (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي مينا علي ردك الجميل ونعم اخي الكريم يوجد من الجن الطيب والشرير واليهودي والمسيحي والمسلم ايضا شأنهم في ذلك شأن البشر تمام لذلك حين يحدث ويقال ان شخص ما قد مسه الجن فان هذا الجن بكل تأكيد هو جن شرير وفي معظم الأحيان بيكون جن كافر ليس له ديانه او صاحب ديانه ولكنه كافر بيها ومش مؤمن بيها وعلي الجانب الاخر بتلاقي الجن الطيب ودول مثلا لو وجدو في جوار منزل ما او ساكنين حتي في نفس المنزل ممكن جدا بيساعدوا اهل البت لو هما من نفس الديانه كأن تجد مثلا في منزل مسلم أن في وقت صلاة الفجر مثلا حاجه تقع في المطبخ او اي حاجه زي دي عشان يصحوا اهل البيت للصلاه او مثلا زي ما تلاقي طفل صغير بيعيط قوي قوي ولما تروح تشوفه ماله او ايه اللي بيعيطه تلاقيه بطل عياط وبيضحك ومبتسم دا لان احد الجن في المنزل تمثل له او تجسدله في صوره ما لاسكاته او كمان اللعب معه وبالقياس بقي وعكس دا كله لو جن شرير ممكن قوي تلاقيهم بيفزعوا الاطفال الصغيرين وبيعيطوهم او يعملوا حاجات في البيت ترعب سكانه زي اصوات مزعجه او يخبوا حاجات من مكانها وتيجي تدور عليها وتقلب الدنيا ما تلاقيهاش وفجأه لما تزهق من التدوير تلاقيها قدامك واسوأ اننواع الاذي بقي بتاع الجن الشرير هو المس ودا لما بيحصل بيتملكوا من الشخص وبيتحكموا في تصرفاته 
هذا والله اعلي وأعلم ودمت بخير اخي مينا


----------



## ماهر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ elsadawey  كيف تقول بوجود عمارة للارض قبل ادم

كلام لادليل علمي عليهاطلاقا  لدرجة انه كان ليهم رسل 

وحياه متقدمة ؟؟!!  الابحاث العلمية تؤكد بدائية 

الساكنين الاولين للارض لا تقدهم .

وعالم البعد الاحادي والثنائي مجرد اقوال لا صحة لها 

واذا كان القرىن يقول ان النبي سليمان تعامل مع عفريت 

لجلب عرش بلقيس فكيف لايمكن رؤيتهم 

الجن في نظرك مملكة تفسير غريب جدا 

الاقرب للصحة متمردين على الرب وعبادته 

هذا اعتقادي والله اعلم


----------



## mina1 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة
الى الاخ الكريم(elsadawey) بعد التحية

عندى سوأل أخر لقد ذكر الاخ الملك العقرب انه يوجد مدارس روحانية وبالتالى يوجد أشخاص روحانين فما هو عملهم؟ وما هى دراستهم؟ وكيف تعرف انه خير أو شرير؟و لو عندك لهم مواقع ارسلهم لنا و شكرا


----------



## elsadawey (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> الاخ elsadawey  كيف تقول بوجود عمارة للارض قبل ادم
> 
> كلام لادليل علمي عليهاطلاقا  لدرجة انه كان ليهم رسل
> 
> ...



أخي الفاضل ماهر أولا انا لا اعتقد ابدا ان الدليل العلمي دا حاجه مسلم بيها يعني مثال بسيط جدا ايه دليلك العلمي علي وجود الرب وايه دليلك العلمي علي مكان وجود الرب وايه دليلك العلمي علي وجود الروح وايه دليلك العلمي علي حاجات كتير قوي بتحصل ومالهاش تفسير علمي العلم مهما تقدم ومهما اتقدمنا علميا فهو محدود جدا جدا جدا بالنسبة لعلم الله كام من الابحاث العلمية بتطلع وبعديها بفتره يطلع بحث علمي تاني يلغي ويكدب اللي قبليه أرجع خمسين سنة بس مش هأقولك الف ولا الفين سنه ارجع خمسين بس وخد معاك موبايل ولا كمبيوتر ووريه لحد من الناس وحاول تفهمه ايه ده أعتقد يا اما هيقتلوك ويقولوا عليك مجنون او روح شريره او ساحر وهيحرقوك ارجع خمسين سنه بس وخد معاك ميكروسكوب ولا خد معاك مسدس ليزر ولا اي اكتشاف من بتوع اليويمن دول العلم اللي انت بتتكلم عليه دا لحد النهارده واقف عاجز في تفسير حاجات كتير قوي قوي وكل اللي بيقدروا يقولوه انه شئ من وراء الطبيعه 
ثانيا الابحاث العلمية اللي انت بتتكلم عنها دي واللي بتقول انها بتؤكد بدائية الانسان الأول مهو دا صح انا مش معترض الانسان كان بدائي وتطور باستمرار ولحد النهارده الانسان بيتطور وبيتعلم وبيكتشف جديد كل يوم لكن علومنا وعلمنا وادواتنا يا اخ ماهر غير مؤهلة لانها تكتشف عالم ما قبل البني ادم عالم ما قبل البشر ودا راجع لاني زي ما قلت ان الجن بيعيشوا في عالم ابعاده غير ابعادنا وحضارتهم غير حضارتنا وعلومهم غير علومنا فين العلم الحديث بتاعك اللي عاجز عن معرفة سر التحنيط لحد النهارده لو العلم ما قدرش يفسر ظاهره من كام الف سنة عملها بشر زينا فما بالك بعالم مختلف عن عالمنا وخلق غير خلقنا اسأل نفسك انت ازاي امنت بوجود الله من غير ما تشوفه ولا تسمعه ولا حتي تعرف شكله 
ثالثا انت بتقول ان القران قال ان سليمان تعامل مع عفريت وطبعا دا صح ميه في الميه بس انت نسيت ان ملك سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام كان من اعظم ممالك الارض وسيدنا سليمان ربنا اعطاه قدرات ونعم لم ينعم بيها علي نبي قبله ولا بعده اعطاه علم اللي بيه كان قادر علي الكلام مع الطيور والحيوانات ومع الجن ومع الريح وربنا سبحانه سخرله كل دا كنوع من انواع النعم لمكافأته فكان بيفهم كلام النمل والريح والشجر والهدهد ولا نسيت فبالتالي علم سيدنا سليمان كان اعظم من علم الجن وبذلك سخرهم واستعبدهم وشغلهم في مملكته لانه علمه فاق علمهم بالاضافه الي ان دي كانت نعمة من الرب عليه زي ما ربنا انعم علي كتير من انبياءه بمعجزات كتير دا مش مكان التحدث عنها حالا واوعدك ان علم البشر لما يفوق علم الجن هنقدر نشوفهم ونكلمهم ونلعب معاهم كمان :yahoo: لكن طول ما علمنا أقل منهم هما هيقدروا يشوفونا ويراقبونا واحنا لا
رابعا بقي موضوع متمردين علي الرب دي مش مقبوله ابدا في اي ملة او اي دين لا مسيحي ولا اسلامي ولا حتي يهودي ولا بوذي ازاي انسان يصدق ان في تمرد علي الرب  أو عبادته لان دا مالوش غير تفسير واحد ان الرب اللي يتعمل عليه تمرد ما يستاهلش انه يبقي رب ازاي رب ومش قادر يحكم رعاياه وعباده يا عم ماهر ولك مني جزيل الشكر 

ولاخي العزيز مينا انا بجد ما عنديش اي فكره عن موضوع المدارس دا خالص واوعدك اني لو عرفت او سمعت حاجه هاقولك علي طول    ودمتم جميعا بخير وود


----------



## ماهر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي elsadawey ما ادلتك على عصر ما قبل ادم من اين ؟؟!!

وسر التحنيط ده عرفه علماء زي علماء الاتحاد السوفيتي 


وعلشان كده تم تحنيط لينين ولا ادري مقولتك ان الجن اكثر تقدم منا 

وحضارة ادلتها ايه ؟؟!!

مش عاوز ااقول الا انها غير صحيحة 

والتمرد على طاعة الرب مثبوت بالكتب السماوية 

ا


----------



## elsadawey (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> اخي elsadawey ما ادلتك على عصر ما قبل ادم من اين ؟؟!!
> 
> وسر التحنيط ده عرفه علماء زي علماء الاتحاد السوفيتي
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لموضوع لينين وتحنيطه فانا مش هأقول غير حاجه واحده بس ولو اني اصلا شايف ان التحنيط او غيره مربط الفرس لان الموضوع الاصلي مش عن التحنيط بس لازم برده ارد عليك 
هل لو بالفعل لينين نجحوا انهم حنطوه وان كان دا حصل فهل عدا علي لينين تلت او اربع تلاف سنة عشان نقدر نحكم انه فعلا اتحنط وانهم كشفوا سر التحنيط اعتقد الاجابه لا لان لازم عشان اقول انهم نجحوا في تحنيط لينين ان يعدي عليه متحنط كام الف سنه كده عشان نتأكد من صدق الروس 
ثانيا انت بتسالني ايه دليلي علي وجود حياة قبل ادم انا هاسالك ايه دليلك ان ما كانش في حياة قبل ادم وان مافيش حياة علي كوكب تانيه او في مجرات تانيه او في عوالم تانيه انا دليلي علي وجود حياة قبل ادم هو ما ذكر في القرآن الكريم ومش عارف اذا كنت انت بتصدق القرآن ولا لاء فلو مش بتصدقه يبقي عفيتني عن ذكر ادلتي لانها مش هتدخل دماك اما لو بتصدق القرآن يبقي هاجيبلك ادله من القرآن ان كان في مخلوقات قبل ادم وهاجبلك ادله كمان ان الانسان ممكن يكون اقوي من الجن والعفاريت بايمانه بربنا وعبادته المخلصه لله فين العلم من الايدز يا اخ ماهر فين العلم من السرطان عشان تقول ان العلم الحديث لم يثبت حياة قبل ادم العلم اللي وقف عاجز عن علاج فيرس لا راح ولا جه فيرس طوله وعرضه مللي ميكرونات واصغر لا يري بالعين المجرده هو فين العلم من الايدز وفين من السرطان لا تعتمد علي العلم كثيرا يا اخ ماهر لان العلم مهما اتقدم محدود وهو بالقدر اللي سمح بيه الرب للانسان انه يعرفه ومقارنة بعلم الله فهو صفر علي الشمال ويا ريت توضحلي رايك الشخصي يا ماهر في الجن هما ايه واصلهم ايه وموجودين ولا لاء وهل انت بتؤمن بيهم وبوجودهم ولا لاء عشان اعرف بس انت بتفكر ازاي ولك ارق التحيات


----------



## ماهر (30 أكتوبر 2006)

والله انا شايف كلامك عن وجود ادلة عن وجود جن وحضارة 

كبيرة وعملاقة ومكسره الدنيا زمان 


مجرد ادعاء لا دليل حقيقي عليه سوى تأويل نصي واهي 

للايات القرآنية وهي في البقرة 

واية مش آيات 

ومدام محدش اثبت عوالم الجن ووجودها 

يبقى الكلام عليهم مجرد تكهنات 

ربنا اقر بوجودهم وتبعيتهم للشيطان في مذهب العصيان 

اي كلام بعد كده يساق عنهم لادليل من الصحة عليه

سوى كلام شوية مشعوذين واسمح لي بالعبارة دي 

وشكرا


----------



## elsadawey (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> والله انا شايف كلامك عن وجود ادلة عن وجود جن وحضارة
> 
> كبيرة وعملاقة ومكسره الدنيا زمان
> 
> ...




أولا انا ما اسمحلكش انك توصف الايات القرآنية بانها تأويل نصي واهي لان دي تعدي وتطاول وسفه منك انك تقول الكلام دا انا لحد الان بأكلمك بالعقل وبرزانه وقلت لك لو انت بتؤمن بما جاء بالقران قلي عشان اقولك الادله منه ما بتؤمنش بيه قولي برده عشان نقفل باب النقاش وننهي الحوار لان اخرته عقيمه غير مجديه لكن انك تتطاول وتتعدي حدودك وتقول ان القران اياته هي تأويل  نصي واهي فدا لا يمكن اسمحلك بيه مش معني انك مش مؤمن بديانه انك تعيب او تغلط فيها زي انا ما عمري ما هأغلط فيك ولا في ديانتك النقاش ليه اسلوب وليه اداب وحدود وانت تخطيت كل الحدود بكلامك الأهوج ده ولو سمحت لو هتتناقش معايا بالاسلوب دا في المستقبل يبقي بناقصك خالص ولا يلزمني ارد عليك لانك اصلا مش فاهم انت عايز تقول ايه ولا انت فاهم انا سالتك ايه اصلا منين بتقول  "ومدام محدش اثبت عوالم الجن ووجودها 

يبقى الكلام عليهم مجرد تكهنات "  ومنين راجع تقول ان الرب اقر بوجودهم وتبعيتهم للشيطان

"ربنا اقر بوجودهم وتبعيتهم للشيطان في مذهب العصيان "
طب وجودهم دا كان شكله ايه بقي وفين وامتي وازاي طالما هما موجودين يا ريت لو فاهم حاجه من دي تفهمهالي من وجهة نظر سيادتك وتقولي بما ان الرب اقر بوجودهم وتبعيتهم للشيطان طيب هما فين دلوقت وعاملين ايه :dance: وعايشين ازاي وفين ومن امتي ولحد امتي ولو ما تعرفش يبقي يا ريت ما تردش عليا غير لما تعرف او ابقي اسأل حد يعرف وقولي


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

عندى سوال لك يا مينا1 هل الجن مسيطر على الانسان؟
ولو كان مسيطر فمن الحل مع مثال

                                                                        وشكرا


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بطبيعة الحال لايستطيع احد ان ينكر وجود (الجن)، فهذا الكون مليء بالكائنات،ا وكلمة (الجن) في اللغة العربية نقيض (الإنس)والحق أن النسبة النامية للنزعة الأسطورية وللخرافة في تفكير الناس قديمًا هي التي جعلتهم يضخّمون بعض الأحداث، وينسبونها إلى الجن، بل إن كثيرين استغلّوا الخوف من الجن بوعي لتحقيق أغراض مادية ومعنوية.فالذين يبحثون عن المال والجاه والشهرة، من بعض المرتزقة باسم الدين ومعدومي الضمير، ما الذي يمنعهم من تسليط الخوف من الجن على رقاب البسطاء من الناس؟! فالبسطاء يهرعون إليهم ويستنجدون بهم ليعصموهم من ذلك العدو الغامض، فيجودون عليهم حينئذ ببعض التمائم والأكاذيب، ويسلبونهم أموالهم.


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

وشكرا


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

العجايبي قال:


> بطبيعة الحال لايستطيع احد ان ينكر وجود (الجن)، فهذا الكون مليء بالكائنات،ا وكلمة (الجن) في اللغة العربية نقيض (الإنس)والحق أن النسبة النامية للنزعة الأسطورية وللخرافة في تفكير الناس قديمًا هي التي جعلتهم يضخّمون بعض الأحداث، وينسبونها إلى الجن، بل إن كثيرين استغلّوا الخوف من الجن بوعي لتحقيق أغراض مادية ومعنوية.فالذين يبحثون عن المال والجاه والشهرة، من بعض المرتزقة باسم الدين ومعدومي الضمير، ما الذي يمنعهم من تسليط الخوف من الجن على رقاب البسطاء من الناس؟! فالبسطاء يهرعون إليهم ويستنجدون بهم ليعصموهم من ذلك العدو الغامض، فيجودون عليهم حينئذ ببعض التمائم والأكاذيب، ويسلبونهم أموالهم.



وشكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 


الاخ العزيز elsadawey


لا أدرى من أين اتيت بكل تلك الاقاويل التى لا سند لها لا بالمنطق ولا بالعلم ... فللاسف يا صديقى فتلك (( الحكايات )) التى تحدثت عنها كنت فيما مضى اسمعها من جدتى رحمها الله عندما كان يأتى المساء .. ولكن عندما توسعت مداركى واقبلت على القراءه .. و أحمد المسيح اننى قرأت كثيراً فى أمور ما وراء الطبيعه والغيبيات و الروحيات او ما يسمونه (( الباراسكولوجى )) اى علم الروحيات .. فلم أجد إشارة من بعيد او قريب للجن سوى بعض (( الاساطير التى ظل الناس يتناقلونها بلا سند او دليل واحد .. سواء بالعقل او بالمنطق  .. فلم يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن حياة كانت قبل أبينا آدم بل قال ان الارض كانت (( خربه )) وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه .. !! فاين هذا الجن الذى تزعمون وجوده ؟؟!!!! ..

بل الغريب ان هناك من يزعم بأن منهم من هم مسيحيون او مسلمون !!!!!!! كما قال الاخ الملك العقرب ... و ترى يا صديقى كيف كانوا يؤدون الصلاة و الزكاة من هم مسلمون .. وكيف يحققون الركن المادى فى الصلاة وهو الوضوء و الركن المادى فى الصوم وهو الامتناع عن الاكل ؟؟!!! ومثله فى المسيحيه ؟؟!! وهذا ينقلنا الى نقطة هامة جداً .. وهى لمن جاءت الاديان ؟؟؟ ..  ولم يذكر أى دين شيئاً عن الجن سوى الاسلام .. فهل انت مسلم ؟؟ ..

الى الاخ العزيز mina1 

لا يوجد فى المسيحيه بما يسمى بالجن .. بل هناك (( أرواح )) شريره .. وهذه الارواح الشريره هى الشياطين .. ولا يوجد أيضاً أرواح صالحه .. الا التى انتقلت على رجاء القيامه و استقروا فى الفردوس  مع المسيح وهؤلاء هم القديسون والانبياء والاباء ... وهؤلاء يا صديقى لا يظهروا للبشر الا من أجل ابلاغهم برساله معينه من قبل الله له المجد وبسماح من الله فقط  .. ولا يعيشوا على الارض  .. بل كانوا بشر وانتقلوا .. ولا يمكن أن نطلق عليهم كلمة جن .. !! 

فالتاريخ و التقليد أخبرنا مراراً عن الشياطين  .. والارواح المنتقله .. وعن أرواح القديسين اللذين كانوا يظهرون للناس  .. ولكن لم يخبرنا قط عن جن او ما شابه !!! 

تحياتى


----------



## elsadawey (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي في الانسانية لقد ذكرت مرارا وتكرار اني لا اؤمن بالعلم ولا بالمنطق وليس ذالك الاثنين هم الذين يتحكمون في معتقداتي وفي مفاهيمي انا لا اؤمن الا بما جاء من عند الله اما ما جاء به البشر فلا اؤمن به ايمان كامل لاحتمال خطأه ولا اؤمن بالباراسيكولوجي ولا بالجيولوجي حتي انا اؤمن بما جاء من عند الله وبما جاء به انبياء الله ورسله جميعا وان كنت تعتقد ان كلامي خطأ فانت حر صدق مل شئت وكذب ما شئت لن ارغمك علي تصديق شىء كما لا يمكنك انت ايضا علي ارغامي لتصديق شئ لقد عرضت ما اؤمن به وما اجده مقبولا من وجهة نظري ولك الحق ان تقبل او ترفض


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أكتوبر 2006)

elsadawey قال:


> أخي في الانسانية لقد ذكرت مرارا وتكرار اني لا اؤمن بالعلم ولا بالمنطق وليس ذالك الاثنين هم الذين يتحكمون في معتقداتي وفي مفاهيمي انا لا اؤمن الا بما جاء من عند الله اما ما جاء به البشر فلا اؤمن به ايمان كامل لاحتمال خطأه ولا اؤمن بالباراسيكولوجي ولا بالجيولوجي حتي انا اؤمن بما جاء من عند الله وبما جاء به انبياء الله ورسله جميعا وان كنت تعتقد ان كلامي خطأ فانت حر صدق مل شئت وكذب ما شئت لن ارغمك علي تصديق شىء كما لا يمكنك انت ايضا علي ارغامي لتصديق شئ لقد عرضت ما اؤمن به وما اجده مقبولا من وجهة نظري ولك الحق ان تقبل او ترفض


 

*+*


أخى العزيز ..


لا أحجر على رأيك أو فكرك .. أن كان هذا فكرك .. ولكنى أندهش من أن ياتى دين ويخبرنا بأمر منفرداً هو به دوناً عن سائر الاديان التى أتت قبله !!!

فأن كان الدين ياتى بأمور لا يقبلها  (( العقل )) و (( المنطق )) فأى دين هذا ؟؟!!!!  

فلا يوجد تعارض بين العلم والمنطق و بين الاديان السماويه .. فالدين هو من الله .. والله فوق العلم .. وهو الذى أوجد العلم  .. وسمح لعقل الانسان بالابحار فيه .. فأن وُجدت تعاليم ووصايا تتعارض مع العلم والمنطق .. أذاً هى تنكر الله .. ولا تندهش .. فالمسيحيه قالت لنا فتشوا الكتب .. لانها تعلم علم اليقين انها لا تتعارض مع العلم .. بل أنبأت بالذرة و انحلال العناصر واستدارة الكره الارضيه و ... و ..  وكل هذا لم يتعارض مع العلم بل أن الاخير أثبته !! .. وعندما نقبل أمر ما يتعارض مع (( عقولنا )) التى صنعها الله ذاته .. فهذا فى حد ذاته تناقض و هو تعارض شيئين من مصدر واحد .. مما يدل على نقص فى المصدر او تعارض مشيئته .. او خلل .. وحاشا أن نقول ذلك على الله  ... !!

تحياتى


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

يوجدروايتين إحداهما قديمة، والأخرى حديثةعن الجنأما الأولى ذكرت في بعض كتب التاريخ،ومفادها أنه في عهد الدولة العباسية انتشر الخبر أن ثمة جنيًا غريب الأطوار يظهر ليلاً في منطقة موحشة من بعض الطرق الموصلة إلى (بغداد)، ويثير الذعر في قلوب المسافرين. فتحاشى الناس المرور بتلك المنطقة ليلاً. 
وذات ليلة مرّ أحد المسافرين الشجعان بتلك المنطقة، فظهر له ذلك الكائن الغريب، كان له شكل غير عادي، وكان يصدر أصواتًا غريبة، ويقوم بحركات مريبة، لكن الرجل تماسك، واستلّ سيفه، وانقضّ على ذلك الكائن الغامض، وسرعان ما تراجع الكائن هاربًا، وطارده الرجل، وأمسك به، وسرعان ما انكشفت الحقيقة.
إن ذلك الجني لم يكن سوى امرأة، ورجت الرجل ألا يقتلها، وذكرت أنها جارية لبني فلان، كانوا يظلمونها، ففرّت إلى تلك البراري، ولجأت إلى ذلك الكهف القريب من ذلك المكان، وراحت تتظاهر ليلاً بأنها جنية، وتقطع الطريق على المسافرين، فيولّون فرارًا، فتأخذ بعض ما يتركونه وراءهم من متاع وأموال، وكانت تجمع تلك الأشياء في الكهف.



                                                      وشكراا


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 أكتوبر 2006)

_ +++ سلام المسيح عليكم +++
 اولا اسف علي تأخري  ثانيا يا جماعه فعلا الجن خلقوا قبل ادم و حوا بكثير  ولكن لم يكفروا باكملهم بل شطر منهم ولهم عداتهم و تقالدهم وكما قلت انهم يسكنون في بعد اخر وهناك معلومة يجهلها البعض برغم تطور الجن و قوتهم و ذكائهم علي الرغم من ذالك انهم يحاربون بالسيف و الاسلحة القديمة وهم قوم حرب يتحاربون فيما بينهم علي الارض و الكنوز و  هم ينقسمون الي 3 انواع العلويين و الارضين و السفليين*** العلويين يتميزون بخفة جسمهم لذا يعشون في الهواء و معظمهم طايرون و*** الارضيين  كاسمهم يعشون علي الارض و منهم الطايرون و منهم الماشيون *** اخيرا السفليون يعشون في اسافل الارض و هم ليث كسائر الجن بل هم ملوك الشر والسحر الاسود و هم ايضا من اتباع الشياطين و يربطهم روابط معينا لم اطترق اليها وللعلم ان البشر افضل من خلق الله سبحانه و تعالي و في النهايه اشكر الاخ elsadawey علي الدعم الموضوعي و ارجو منك ارسال ايميلك علي الخاص لاان لنا كثير مما نتكلم فيه  و شكرا_


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> _ +++ سلام المسيح عليكم +++_
> _اولا اسف علي تأخري ثانيا يا جماعه فعلا الجن خلقوا قبل ادم و حوا بكثير ولكن لم يكفروا باكملهم بل شطر منهم ولهم عداتهم و تقالدهم وكما قلت انهم يسكنون في بعد اخر وهناك معلومة يجهلها البعض برغم تطور الجن و قوتهم و ذكائهم علي الرغم من ذالك انهم يحاربون بالسيف و الاسلحة القديمة وهم قوم حرب يتحاربون فيما بينهم علي الارض و الكنوز و هم ينقسمون الي 3 انواع العلويين و الارضين و السفليين*** العلويين يتميزون بخفة جسمهم لذا يعشون في الهواء و معظمهم طايرون و*** الارضيين كاسمهم يعشون علي الارض و منهم الطايرون و منهم الماشيون *** اخيرا السفليون يعشون في اسافل الارض و هم ليث كسائر الجن بل هم ملوك الشر والسحر الاسود و هم ايضا من اتباع الشياطين و يربطهم روابط معينا لم اطترق اليها وللعلم ان البشر افضل من خلق الله سبحانه و تعالي و في النهايه اشكر الاخ elsadawey علي الدعم الموضوعي و ارجو منك ارسال ايميلك علي الخاص لاان لنا كثير مما نتكلم فيه و شكرا_


 
*+*


سلام ونعمه 


هل ذُكر الجن فى الكتاب المقدس يا أخى الحبيب ؟ 

او حتى ذكره أحد الاباء الاولين ؟؟


أنتظر إجابتك  

تحياتى


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

نشكر كلام الملك العقرب عن اصناف الجن 
ولكن عندى بعض معلومات عن بعض انواع الجن
الجن الطيار هو نوع من أنواع الجن يطير في الهواء كما تطير الطير في السـماء يقطع المسافات بسرعة عالية والبعض يسميه الريحاني نسبة للريح وهذا النوع من الجن إذا تلبس الإنسي تجده لا يثبت في الجسد أحيانا وله خفة في الحركة وهو في الغالب شرس الطبع ومع ذلك تجده يهرب من جسد المصاب إذا شعر بالخطر ما لم يكون مربوطا بسحر أو عين ، وهنا تكمن الصعوبة في التعامل مع هذا النوع ، لذلك تجد بعض الرقاة يربط أصابع المصاب الأربعة والبعض يربط الأصابع العشرة بغية حبس الجني وعدم تمكينه من الهرب ، ولعل هذه الطريقة أخذت من كتاب لقط المرجان في أحكام الجان لسيوطي


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

وأما حديثًا فجاء في كتاب موسوعة حلب لـ (خير الدين الأسدي) أنه كان في حلب- خلال بدايات القرن العشرين- أحد القصور القديمة.. كان قصرًا فخمًا ومع ذلك تحاشى الناس السكن فيه شراء أو استئجارًا؛ إذ شاع الخبر أنه مسكون بالجن. 
وذات مرة تزوّج أحد شطّار حلب المعروفين بالرجولة ، وقرر أن يتخذ بعض غرف ذلك القصر مسكنًا له ولعروسه، فحذّره الناس من الجن، لكنه لم يلتفت إلى أقوالهم، فهو يعمل عتّالاً ولا يملك دارًا، وليس عنده من المال ما يستأجر به دارًا مناسبة. 
وفي بعض الليالي خرج الزوج لبعض أموره، وبقيت زوجته وحدها في الدار، وبعد حلول الظلام- ولم تكن حلب منارة بالكهرباء حينذاك- إذا بها ترى من زجاج النافذة شبحين يظهران في فناء القصر، ويقومان بحركات غريبة، ويصدران أصواتًا غامضة، فدبّ الذعر في قلب المرأة، وكادت تموت رعبًا، ولم يبق عندها شك أن هذين الشبحين من الجن، ولما رجع الزوج، ذكرت له الخبر، ورفضت البقاء في ذلك القصر، لكن الزوج طمأنها، وأكّد لها أنه سيجد مخرجًا لهذه المشكلة.
وفي الليالي التاليات لزم الزوج الدار.. وفي منتصف الليل إذ بالشبحين يظهران ثانية، ويقومان بما قاما به سابقًا، ويقتربان من النافذة والباب، وسرعان ما انقضّ عليهما الزوج من خلف الباب، وأمسك بأحدهما، وإذا به يستغيث قائلاً دخيلك ! لا تقتلني.. أنا فلان!)، وإذا هو أحد الشطّار أيضًا. وسأله الزوج عن السر فيما يقوم به هو وصاحبه. فذكر أن أحد الأغنياء في الحارة يريد شراء القصر بثمن زهيد، فأشاع الخبر أن القصر مسكون بالجن، وقد استأجرهما ليظهرا ليلاً لكل من يشتري القصر أو يسكنه على أنهما من الجن، فصدق الناس الإشاعة، ولم يجرؤ أحد على شراء القصر أو استئجاره.
وغير هاتين القصتين نجد أن الخيال لعب دورا مهما في رسم صور الجن والشياطين والأشكال المختلفة التي رأيناها لهذه المخلوقات في الكتب واللوحات الفنية وحتى في الأفلام السينمائية نجد العديد من الأفلام تعرضت لهذا العالم الغامض 
أجل وبحق للخرافة حضور طاغٍ في آليات تفكيرنا، وكانت الأسطورة أحد مداخلنا إلى فهم العالم من حولنا، وكان غياب الخرافات والأساطير من حياة أبناء الريف حينذاك يعني دمار رؤيتهم الوجودية، وتركهم معلّقين في الفراغ. اما الان فنحن بحاجة إلى مزيد من الوقت، وإلى كثير من الصراع مع المناخ الثقافي السائد من ناحية، والصراع مع الذات من ناحية أخرى، للخروج من دائرة الفكر الأسطوري، وامتلاك رؤية ممتنعة على الخوف من الكائنات الخرافية، والتعامل مع مكوّنات هذا العالم


----------



## ماجد حسن (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة المصرين على وجود الجن ماهي ادلتكم 

لماذا لاتضعونها لنفحصها 

حتى لو كانت ضد المنطق والعلم والدين


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*لاء يوجد الجن الا في الثقافات الاسلامية المختلفة *

*وهذا يدخل في حيز الاساطير وليس الحقائق المسلم بها*

*يغلق الموضوع لعدم التشتت*

*واذا وصلتم لدليل او برهان من الكتاب المقدس يؤكد وجود الجن*

*سوف اقوم بفتح الموضوع مرة اخري*

*معذرة للاعضاء المشاركين في الموضوع*


----------

